# New Starter Van lay out ideas.



## Catbosco (Jan 18, 2018)

Hi All, I have just brought a Nissan Serena to start a mobile coffee van, I know its small but I think it will work even though everyone telling me its to small. I want to run it from inside the van I'm have e roof raised in the next couple of weeks. I'm after any lay out ideas and photos of how to kit out a small van. any help and ideas of storage counters will be very mush appreciate


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

@coffeebean may be able to help.


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi, if you are raising the roof, should be ok sizewise. The Nissan is not huge but I have kitted out smaller! PM me with your email address and I will see what I can come up with! Any photos of the vehicle would help!! Where are you based?


----------



## Bromley73 (Feb 2, 2018)

coffeebean said:


> Hi, if you are raising the roof, should be ok sizewise. The Nissan is not huge but I have kitted out smaller! PM me with your email address and I will see what I can come up with! Any photos of the vehicle would help!! Where are you based?


I have also gone down the Nissan route, I have an NV200,

I have a question about fridges as i am looking to run on leisure batteries and wondered if you or anyone knows the best set up for this, I will be running LPG and a dual fuel fracino and super jolly. i was thinking of a husky fridge to sell cans etc but was unsure on how long the batteries will last

my batteries will be 110 gel deep cycle

thanks in advance for any advice


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Have you already kitted out the van with machine, grinder etc? Let me know if you would like a quote to install everything you would need. If you need a fridge, a camping one that runs on lpg is a good shout as this would not drain your battery.

Andy


----------



## RonanRaver (Jan 12, 2019)

How did you get on? I have a horse box coffee unit at the moment but hopefully getting a Nissan ENV 200 in a few months any info appreciated











Bromley73 said:


> I have also gone down the Nissan route, I have an NV200,
> 
> I have a question about fridges as i am looking to run on leisure batteries and wondered if you or anyone knows the best set up for this, I will be running LPG and a dual fuel fracino and super jolly. i was thinking of a husky fridge to sell cans etc but was unsure on how long the batteries will last
> 
> ...


----------



## Bromley73 (Feb 2, 2018)

Hi, yes my nv200 is now operational, I am running a fracino dual fuel, a dometic lpg fridge, it has 3 leisure batteries and I also have a 100 watt solar panel on the roof, it's a cracking van, I would have preferred a bit more space to work in at the back but it's ok,


----------



## Bromley73 (Feb 2, 2018)

All the other bits you need are also in there, extinguisher, first aid kit, wash unit etc


----------



## RonanRaver (Jan 12, 2019)

Thanks for that Bromley if you can pm me ive a few more questions when you have the time.

Ronan



Bromley73 said:


> Hi, yes my nv200 is now operational, I am running a fracino dual fuel, a dometic lpg fridge, it has 3 leisure batteries and I also have a 100 watt solar panel on the roof, it's a cracking van, I would have preferred a bit more space to work in at the back but it's ok,


----------



## martinierius (Sep 28, 2014)

Any chance for pictures? I love to see!


----------

